# Spray Shellac over BLO?



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't have a lot of finishing experience so don't mind me if this is a dumb question 
I am making a Cherry Curio Cabinet, and was thinking to finish it I would use Boiled Linseed oil and then spray Shellac over it. will this work? or will the BLO prevent the Shellac from adhering correctly? 
Any advice would be great!
I am looking to create a natural looking yet simple finish that will allow the cherry to redden naturally over time.

Thanks


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Shellac will go over pretty much anything, including BLO. Shellac is a great way to tie together finishes that otherwise wouldn't work.

Try it on a test piece first to make sure you like the effect, but it will work.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

It works just fine I use it all the time. Just make sure the BLO is a couple days dry.
MIKE


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

I put shellac over blo all the time. Works great.


----------



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks! that's good to know! I will post pics in a few weeks when I get finished


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't use blo. Use a good oil finish, like General finishes arm r seal. Much better then blo. Drys much faster and provides a finish top coat at the same time. You can put shellac over it if you want.bob


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

And now a word from our sponser--The Boiled Linseed Oil Association of America-- 3 out of 4 woodworkers prefer BLO under shellac. -- And now back to our regularly scheduled program.

MIKE


----------



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

uh oh, I smell a fight coming


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW !! At least I now know that 25% of us DO NOT use BLO under shellac … there for a while, I thought I was the only one around here who felt it was/is a mistake to do so.

I always use BLO … where appropriate … shovels, axe handles, wheelbarow handles, rakes handles … but NEVER on anything NICE !!!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Aw sorry I started this I was just havin som fun. But yes it's great on garden tool handles as well as the metal parts during the winter.


----------

